# Rainbow Shark in a Community Planted Tank?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

A Friend of mine already has a fully planted tank (currently with no fish in it) and he has been kind enough to give me some spare plant clippings. They're growing quite well. 

I currently only have Mollies and Platys in my tank but was wondering if it would be possible to add a single Rainbow Shark into this fish set up (It was between a Rainbow Shark or a Dwarf Gourami), as they're are known to be quite borderline aggressive. I thought I would ask here before I went ahead and bought one.

- I've heard they eat plants too, and as I was going to try and attain a fully planted tank similar to that of my friends, I also didn't want to get a Rainbow Shark if it were to eat all or most of my plants in my aquarium.

P.S - I was also hoping to add some Tetras to the tank in the near future too, so not sure if this would be a problem with the Rainbow Shark.

My tank size is as follows:
Length: 80cm.
Width: 35cm.
Height: 45cm.
33 Gallon Tank.
I also have quite a powerful and somewhat overkill External filter for such a small-medium sized tank. (It is 1400 L/H)- Granted, it is far superior to what I probably need.

I've checked the Fish profiles, but was hoping for some personal experiences with said Fish


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

If you could recommend me a different typed Shark or something that wouldn't be as aggressive, that would be great too.

I'm not after a Shark in particular, as I'm not really a 'Wow factor' type of person, as I know alot of ignorant people buy Sharks just because they are Sharks. 
- That isn't the case for me. 

However I am interested in getting a species of solitary fish that will get along well in a community tank as long as there is not another of its species in the same tank, as in more cases than none, I find these type of fish to be rather unique looking and add alot to the tank, especially if they are happier being on their own amongst their species (As most fish require Tank mates of their own species especially in Community Tank set ups). 
I just personally think it adds another 'depth' to the Aquarium if there is a solitary fish swimming around.

I also heard Gouramis suffer alot with disease and can die randomly, which has rather put me off them alot. - I was hoping to get either 2-4 Honey Gourami's, 1 Dwarf Gourami or a single Shark if my Tank was big enough to keep such fish happy and well.

If you could recommend me a fish that is happy being kept on its own within its specific Species, and would not bother my other fish, that would be brilliant too!


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe some of the more unusual loaches would be an option


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I have often had sharks, red-tailed and rainbow, in community tanks. Individual fish can either be peaceful or periodically chase tank mates. They tend to chase whatever will run away. Fish that stand their ground don't seem to be stressed and are not harmed. These fish don't really have the equipment to injure other fish beyond stress. I always buy sharks when they are small, thinking this will give them time to learn a little humility. You can run across the occasional shark that is relentless in harassing its tank mates. Naturally, I would rehome such a fish to a situation more suitable to its attitude. It can be a gamble, but I have always loved the sharks.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would forget any "shark" as they attain 6 inches and need a 4-foot tank at minimum, regardless of the compatibility issues.

For loaches, the Dwarf Loach or the Banded Dwarf Loach would work size-wise; however, these are soft water fish and as you have livebearers I assume you have medium hard or harder water, so this will be a problem.

Assuming the water is on the hard side, there are a few of the tetra that will work with the livebearers, such as Pristella Tetra. For the substrate, a group (5) of perhaps Corydoras aeneus or Corydoras paleatus? Or a Whiptail Catfish (with the corys is fine) for something with interest?

Byron.


----------

